# car hire delivered to campsite



## 89499 (May 25, 2005)

Does anyone know how to get a car delivered/collected to the campsite they're on?

I've tried emailing some of the bigger coys, but they don't seem to answer. 
I'm not very good on the phone and as my hubby is at work all day, I'm supposed to be organizing everything!! HELP


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

A bit more info pse.
Are they saying they won't deliver because your on a campsite or, because you have no permanent address - or another reason. Delivering a car shouldn't be a problem - they do it all the time to hotels. Some companies my want to collect you and take you to their office perhaps on the grounds of checking you out first rather than putting the responsibility on the delivery driver - they are after all loaning you £000's worth of car - and if you don't return it all they can chase you for is the unpaid hire bill.
Two solutions - get someone or a taxi to give you a lift t the hire office and hire there and then or do the paperwork and then have them deliver it when you want it. I suspect there's a charge for delivery/collection - it's going to involve them in two peoples time - the delivery driver and someone to take them back.


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

Which country and which campsite? I know they delivered in La Manga in Spain. Direct to the pitch too, no tottering out to reception to take delivery there


----------



## 89499 (May 25, 2005)

Sorry, should have been more specific.... going to west coast of Ireland.

Now spoken to several companies and none will deliver/collect from a campsite.

They will deliver to a hotel though. It's not to do with permanent address [ not in my case].
It all has to do with security - as one guy put it-

"the car is ordered and when the driver gets there, he is overcome by several others and the car is stolen and with possible injury to the driver. Unlikely to happen if the Hotel orders the car for you, so we go along with that"

Makes sense to me.

Here's the plan......the nearest pick up for car hire to where I'm going is Shannon Airport, so I'll wait till I get to the campsite and see if I can get public transport or a lift, or as a last resort a taxi - to the airport and arrange it from there. I have a couple of quotes to take with me that are valid for a week.... so I think I've covered that prob. Said she hopefully!

thanks


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

We have done this several times in N. Ireland. If you are a member of caravan club you can organise it over the phone.

Enterprise car hire do it in conjunction with the caravan club, and they will come out to your caravan park, pick you up, take you back to the depot where you pay by c/card, and then when you are leaving you take car back and they run you back to your park again.

Its a great system, and you get the car at a good discount through c/club, booking is a bit tricky at first as you need to quote a number in your c/club book, and explain you will be at a caravan park and not the airport!

Thoroughly recommend it, but if you have a dog you should check first as I'm not sure if they accept them in the cars.....

Enjoy yourself.


----------

